# magura an u-brake sockel????



## Devilracer (22. Juni 2003)

hi guys, 

ich habe gehört bzw. mir wurde gesagt man könne an ein bike (in diesem falle ein haro backtrail x24  ) mit u-brake sockeln eine magura hs 33 montieren, wie soll das denn bitte funktionieren??? denn mit meiner u-brake, die voll fürn arsch ist komme ich erst, und das ist noch untertrieben, nach ungefähr 657m zum stehen, voll doof!!  wäre cool, wenn ihr mir das näher beschreiben könntet bzw. evtl. ein bild davon hättet, wo man was erkennt!!! ist echt wichtig!

greets matts


----------



## evil_rider (22. Juni 2003)

drehst einfach nru den halter für die bremse um fertig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilracer (22. Juni 2003)

echt?? IST DASS SO EASY????ist ja cool!

thx

greets matts


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Juni 2003)

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=95291


----------



## big air Player (7. Juli 2003)

Ja dann müsst man doch auch v-brakes montieren können ,oder?


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juli 2003)

nö


----------



## Mike_Hunter (11. August 2003)

Naja....  möglich isses schon, nur kannst Du halt nicht mehr fahren, da der Bremszug dur das Laufrad geht


----------



## kingmoe (14. August 2003)

Die Frage wurde schon etliche Male im Forum diskutiert, einfach mal die Suchmaschine benutzen!
Es reicht NICHT, die Magura-Adapter umzudrehen! U-Brake-Sockel sind in der Regel breiter als Canti-/V-Brake-Sockel, d.h. die Adapter müssen vorsichtig aufgefeilt werden, damit sie auf dei Sockel passen. Früher gab es mal von Magura einen Adapter, der ist aber ultra-rar und wenn man einen findet eigentlich unbezahlbar, weil viele Retro-Biker den für ihr MTB gebrauchen können.

Greetz und viel Glück bei der Aktion.


----------

